# Trouble Compiling the Kernel



## olo (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello,
I'm trying to compile and install my own kernel. I've read this and 5th chapter from Absolute FreeBSD: The Ultimate Guide to FreeBSD by Michael W. Lucas. I made my own config file - /usr/src/sys/i386/conf: http://pastebin.com/6jEM2ucw

Everything was compiled and installed:

```
# cd /usr/src
# make buildkernel KERNCONF=OLO
# make installkernel KERNCONF=OLO
```
*Make* moves the old kernel to /boot/kernel.old and place new kernel in /boot/kernel.

After reboot I noticed that I'm using the GENERIC kernel:

```
# cat /var/run/dmesg.boot
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `vnlru' to stop...done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `bufdaemon' to stop...done
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `syncer' to stop...
Syncing disks, vnodes remaining...4 4 1 1 0 0 done
All buffers synced.
Uptime: 17m47s
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012
    root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
CPU: AMD FX(tm)-4100 Quad-Core Processor             (3616.30-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x600f12  Family = 15  Model = 1  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x783fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2>
  Features2=0x96982203<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,SSSE3,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT,AESNI,XSAVE,AVX,HV>
```

What I did wrong?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2012)

Is that what *uname -a* tells you? You may be looking at old dmesg output. Normally it doesn't register a shutdown _and_ a boot in the same instance. It will start clean upon a boot.


----------



## olo (Mar 4, 2012)

Uname says that I'm using OLO kernel so it works. Thanks


----------

